# Rocket to the sky!!! (litterally)



## Rabieshund (Sep 10, 2008)

Another one of the Chemical Vocation promos for their album release. I'm pretty happy with it but if I should change anything let me know. Deadline is friday night so.. 

Band's myspace if anyone is interested:
www.myspace.com/chemicalvocation


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 10, 2008)

Dude................awesome work, really....

My monitor shows the sky as a purplish color, is that what you are going for?


----------



## plentygood (Sep 10, 2008)

10 September 2008

Dear Mr. Martin Wiklund:

In light of recent postings, I have come to the decision to stop commenting your pictures.  I can no longer buy into the "attaboy" system, which I would be doing if I continued to comment on your pictures.  Just consider every thread posted by you that is left without comment from me to be amazing work.

Sincerely,
Plentygood

P.S.  Seriously though, great job, like always.  My amateur eyes can't see anything to even nitpick about.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey! This image is is really fun to look at.  I like it when people take photographs and actually construct something with them.  This is very professionally done, are you working for some big company yet, getting big bucks? Because you should be.  Everything you've posted here shows you've got the chops for it.  One minor quibble I have is that the lighting is coming from below, which makes it all look unnatural, but given the fantasy styling of the image, it really doesn't hurt much.

Awesome, awesome stuff, man.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Sep 11, 2008)

Plentygood has said it all....always outstanding work and you never fail to one up yourself, you are second to none.  Truly amazing!  

Oh yeah, how did you get that great arial shot of the city?  Was it taken from an airplane window?  Most of the time, the wing always wants to indrude at least a little on my shot.


----------



## Rabieshund (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.  The aerial shot is actually not taken by me but I have permission to use it. I used a warm photo filter on top of everything in Photoshop to make it look more sunset-ish and also make it blend together a little better.

No I don't work for some big company yet (hehe). I just finished school this summer and currently I'm running my own business shooting bands for record labels. But eventually I will move to Gothenburg and there I'll try to get a job at some advertising acency or something. Hell, I don't even have my own website yet! Only myspace.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 11, 2008)

Good image...  My only suggestion is maybe make the start of the smoke trail a little bit less dense...  In any case, what you have right now works fine.


----------



## aprileve (Sep 11, 2008)

whoa. :hail:


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2008)

Very creative and well done.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 11, 2008)

Aggressor said:


> Good image...  My only suggestion is maybe make the start of the smoke trail a little bit less dense...  In any case, what you have right now works fine.




OR...  _maybe_ a white smoke trail.

You did an amazing job with this.  And, what a great concept!!

I can't completely imagine how you pulled it off.

Most cool.

-Pete


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 11, 2008)

When I saw it was you posting I thought this will be good, I was wrong its AWESOME !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## butterflygirl (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! AWESOME!


----------



## Arch (Sep 11, 2008)

very well done indeed, :thumbup:


----------



## KristinaS (Sep 11, 2008)

Holy crap that is awesome.


----------



## Rabieshund (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks! 

This is how I shot it:




Lying on the floor, one on a chair. I really had troubles trying to come up with a way to do this. First I thought of me standing on my sister's balcony and have the singer standing on something and have the other guys' holding him like this. But then I had to have someone holding out a studio flash with a softbox from the balcony and.. it just didn't feel like a good idea.  But then I came up with this and it probably worked much better than the balcony idea would've. Now I could shoot it indoors in a much more controlled environment. I built the rocket the night before the shoot out of cardboard, tape and paint.


----------



## madalyn10207 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats insane. Awesome job.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright, that behind-the-scenes photo is hilarious!  Really, thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 11, 2008)

First, the final product is phenominal.  That's a really creative shot to go on a cover.  When I first saw it, I tried to imagine how you did it.  I assumed you would need to have them lying on the floor with a green screen.  It must've taken many hours in PS to pull that off the way you did.  Really nice.


----------



## Montana (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow! Amazing and very well thought out.  

Derrick


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 11, 2008)

That is awesome, thanks so much for sharing!  You sir, have a huge future in front of you.  You have an amazing eye for art.....

How long did you work on the PP for this particular piece?


----------



## Rabieshund (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks. I'm not sure how much time went into this one but I'd say maybe.. 10-12 hours all together? Actually I have no idea haha. Of course it was divided over a couple of days also.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome work (as usual)!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jennie (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, it is a great shot! ...Well done


----------



## pez (Sep 15, 2008)

Superb piece of work! I think the smoke trail might look a little better white/gray, as well...


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow!  You have really outdone yourself with this one!  I too was trying to figure out how you did it.  It's really amazing!

I'm sure it was a hoot taking it too.  They must have thought it hilarious!

BTW, I also thought on first glance that the smoke may look better gray or white.  It seems to draw too much attention with the black, but I don't think anyone is really going to complain


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 15, 2008)

DUDE! That is sweeeeeeeet!  My husband now thinks my photography is sucky and boring because of you!  LOL


----------



## SpaceNut (Sep 15, 2008)

Outta this world! Great imagination and great work (as usual). Congrats!


----------



## duncanp (Sep 17, 2008)

wow, just incredible, i like seeing the behind the scenes shot too


----------



## Alpha (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok.

The composite is really good. Not my style, but it works for you and the bands you shoot and you're great at it.

I only have one question...
How the **** did you mask out a checkerboard floor?
Or did you cut out?


----------



## notelliot (Sep 18, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Ok.
> 
> The composite is really good. Not my style, but it works for you and the bands you shoot and you're great at it.
> 
> ...


holy sh*t, you've stumped max. 

nice photo!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 18, 2008)

Not quite. What I was asking is whether he had some relatively easy way of doing it. I know it's do-able. Granted, most of the subject(s) is on the solid portion of the floor, but masking a detailed subject out of a checkerboard background is like masking a cheetah out of a leopard-print background.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 18, 2008)

insane..wow.


----------



## Rabieshund (Sep 19, 2008)

Cut out with polygon lasso.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Sep 20, 2008)

hahaha! I love this!!

I really love the lighting/strobist style of your photos.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 20, 2008)

haha that's great. the smoke doesn't look as natural tho. but great attempt.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing photograph. 

The concept to reality is amazing, and I am in awe of your skills in Photoshop.

+100 points to you!


----------



## CameronDelray (Sep 28, 2008)

This is outstanding.
I've never seen anything like it. The creativity and thought process that went into this amazes me.

Spectacular job, Martin.


----------



## A&A_Lane (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very, very cool!


----------

